# Male or female?



## Jess (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi there,

trying to decipher if this chicken is a hen or rooster.. She is a mixed breed, (found on the side of the road with a bunch of wild chickens) I have always presumed she is female. She cockadoodles when she is away from the other two hens but not any other time, she is bullied by them (not aggressive), she does however have beautiful feathers. Havent seen an egg yet as she seems to be still growing. Apologies for all the photos on the side, for some reason they uploaded like that.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

That is 100% a Rooster.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Jess. Cock a doodle dooooo!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Rooster-look at the "saddle" feathers right above the tail,they are long.Hens don't have those feathers.The neck feathers are pointy,hens' neck feathers are rounded.He's a beauty,though.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Rooster, He looks Amazing!


----------

